# Microondas panasonic nn-768w se apaga al encenderlo



## jorge513 (Mar 3, 2013)

buenos dias foreros,soy nuevo en este tema y planteo el siguiente problema; tengo un microonda panasonic modelo nn-sa768w,dicho aparato,el enciende bien todo,pero cuando lo pongo a colentar dura de 3 a 4 segundo y se detiene volviendo al incio,lo activo sin la partes de alto voltaje, osea, sin transf.,diodo y magnetron y persiste el mismo sintoma de ante manos la gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 3, 2013)

revisa soldaduras flojas ,revisa el capasitor de la fuente que alimenta la placa,revisa el transistor y el diodo de los rele,
si la placa se ''resetea'' al momento de encender el rele ,busca el problema por ese lado,revisa bien la fuente,


----------



## pigma (Mar 13, 2013)

Lava el PCB con alcohol isopropilico, los microondas y todos los electrodomesticos son muy suceptibles a la suciedad como grasa e incluso a algunos bichos como cucarachas y suelen presentar este tipo de problemas por eso.


----------



## jorge513 (Mar 17, 2013)

muchas gracias por sus respuesta lo verificare


----------

